# 06 arctic cat 400



## krazykraker904 (Dec 17, 2014)

Got some 30 inch skinnies silverback from a buddy. I'm gonna put a 2inch high lifter kit on it and my question is , first off still the tires clear and second what can I do so I don't lose power


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

i would look into getting a clutch kit.


----------

